# New sugar gliders



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

yea as usual i saw something forsale and had to buy it

got 2 females and a male, the females are rather quite but the male comes out as soon as he knows im there and if i open the door to put food in etc he just runs up my arm to my shoulder, i havent got many good photos yet but heres a start ill get a few close ups of the male today when i get him out

and if anyone on here has or has had gliders before can u please tell me what u were feeding them? the lady i got these from gave me her diet that she made for them, but everyone has there own things etc so id like to hear some more

all of the photos are the male besides 1 the 1 with the females is the one that has the 2 of them on a ledge


----------



## pete12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lana they are so cute i really want a pair but you cant have them in QLD  oh well hope you have heaps of fun with them


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

lol  it sucks ay, i wouldnt like living in a state where i couldnt have them, there just such interesting little creatures!

im suppose to be picking up another squirrel glider this wk was ment to get him last wk but was too busy

the man said this male is a phsyco tho and bites etc, so it will be pretty interesting when i get him lol


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 2, 2008)

*Suggies*

Hi, yes I have 4 Sugar Gliders at the moment, they do become addictive very quickly.
I take mine to a specialist native animal vet who used to work at Healesville Sanctuary, and he told me recent evidence suggests they eat a lot of vegetables and insects in the wild and of course nectar and sap, but not much fruit at all usually, so he suggested I try follow this also.
I feed mine a "nectar mix" which I make up myself, it's made of:

1 packet of Farex baby cereal (original flavour)
400-500ml of normal honey
100-150g of wombaroo small carnivore mix 
2 eggs
and a tiny bit of water

I mix this all together very well until it is a paste, then freeze it. That way you can use a spoon and take off what you need each night, mix it with warm water and stir it up until it is around nectar consistancy, my sugar gliders absolutely love it!

I also feed them all types of vegies, like peas, beans, sweet corn (which they can't get enough of), broccoli, etc. Also most insects and grubs, such as: roaches, crickets, grasshoppers, worms, etc. And the (very) occasional fruit like apple, grape and orange.

Your babies are very cute! 
I don't know if it is just by chance, but from what I've experienced and also heard, the females generally seem to be more flighty than the males. Do you breed them? I have bred mine once so far.
I don't think we can have Squirrel gliders in Victoria, but they are basically just bigger sugar gliders, so I dont mind too much. Hope my info helps, its always so great to find a fellow sugar glider owner in Australia.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW...is that "Dallas"..??
awwwee... well done Lana!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooot wooot!!!!!!!!!!!






wow..thats great info!


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Hi, yes I have 4 Sugar Gliders at the moment, they do become addictive very quickly.
> I take mine to a specialist native animal vet who used to work at Healesville Sanctuary, and he told me recent evidence suggests they eat a lot of vegetables and insects in the wild and of course nectar and sap, but not much fruit at all usually, so he suggested I try follow this also.
> I feed mine a "nectar mix" which I make up myself, it's made of:
> 
> ...





thankyou so much for your diet!
yea my squirrels are just bigger then the sugars
i have noticed that the females are more flighty then the males! i think the males seem to trust people alot more also
my partner use to breed sugars and squirrels and then he stopped, now we got the pair of squirrels and the trio of sugars and were expecting them to breed this yr 
ill keep u up to date with how i go with it!
i no what u mean there arnt many people around to talk about them with
ill post pics up of the squirrels if u would like?


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> WOW...is that "Dallas"..??
> awwwee... well done Lana!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooot wooot!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




hehe nah that was oakly paris and asia ill show u dallas and london now


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah I would love to see any pictures you have, I love all gliders!
As for the diet, what did the lady that used to own these give them? If you any going to make any drastic changes, it is usually advisable to do it very gradually.


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

squirrels


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Yeah I would love to see any pictures you have, I love all gliders!
> As for the diet, what did the lady that used to own these give them? If you any going to make any drastic changes, it is usually advisable to do it very gradually.



this is what she use to give them

2 hardboiled eggs + shell
1 cup honey
1 cup fruit juice
1cup baby cereal (mixed grain)
1/4 cup wheat germ 
6 drops of pentavite
vitamize and freeze.

then theres a list of other things they like in the way of fruit n veggies


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

sounds very similar to my p-c lori diet..home made

sounds ok Lana....but i dont have gliders YET!


----------



## itbites (Jul 2, 2008)

*Awww Lana their adorable!! too cute  thanks for sharing *


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

i have given them this but i didnt use pentavite i added some of my wombaroo mix then they get there fruit n veg with some wombaroo sm c mix sprinkled on top in a seperate dish


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 2, 2008)

Awwww, those squirrels are adorable, especially that little female, how cute!
That diet the previous owner used is pretty good, I would probably just stick to that, its probably even better than mine.
"Marz" on here is a *huge* source of knowledge about anything to do with sugar gliders.

Oh and I forgot to mention, they also love eucalpt brances to chew on and flowers and blossums also.


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

omg gregcranston ur not jet or ko are u?
and if u no marz i think u will know what im talking about if not im sorry for confusing u lol

thanks bitey and dl


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 2, 2008)

No, i'm not whoever you said, apology accepted for confusing me. My name is Greg. Are those other 2 you montioned sugar glider owners too?



missllamathuen said:


> omg gregcranston ur not jet or ko are u?
> and if u no marz i think u will know what im talking about if not im sorry for confusing u lol
> 
> thanks bitey and dl


----------



## missllama (Jul 2, 2008)

marz is someone from a glider site i use lol...

they are glider owners


----------



## Glidergirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Speaking of gliders I have a male squirrel glider for sale if anyone is interested please PM me


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

awwww they are so cute.....................................................Lana you have the cutest gliders ever!!!!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Dam i wish we could keep them in qld!


----------



## Rocket (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Congratulations Lana! I think a play date is in order! Lol
It's great more people are keeping them. They certainly are beautiful animals. 

Thanks for posting those recipe lists. I'll give 'em a go!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 7, 2008)

Lana, I have to fight with myself every time I come to your place! Your crew is just SO gorgeous! I will have an empty aviary soon & I am not sure whether to go EWD or Gliders! It would make an awesome outdoor area for lizards but then I see your cutie gliders &.....oh I'm so confused!! 
And don't get me started on your Mertins etc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah im annoyed we cant have them in qld, i have emailed the epa asking about why we cant have them in qld as they live in qld anyway but they wont email me back with an answer. its so sad cause there such beautiful animals. great pics of the little cuties to btw. 

steve


----------



## thals (Jul 8, 2008)

agghh the cuteness in killing me 

Beautiful little creatures you got there Lana, thanks for sharing the pics with us! It's great learning more about them too, very interesting lil guys to keep I'd imagine


----------



## Hickson (Jul 8, 2008)

You might also want to try them on a thawed pinky mouse occassionally.

If they've never seen them before, they might ignore them.

Then again......................



Hix


----------



## missllama (Jul 8, 2008)

Hix said:


> You might also want to try them on a thawed pinky mouse occassionally.
> 
> If they've never seen them before, they might ignore them.
> 
> ...




i didnt realise there was new posts sorry everyone for the late reply

hix i dont no how true this is but i was told not to feed pinkies because they look to much alike to there babies when young so it can increase the chance of them eating there babies and also the fresh meat?
not sure but thats the only reason why i have never fed mine pinkies


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 8, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> hix i dont no how true this is but i was told not to feed pinkies because they look to much alike to there babies when young so it can increase the chance of them eating there babies and also the fresh meat?
> not sure but thats the only reason why i have never fed mine pinkies


Strangely enough that is why I never feed mine pinkies too, but deep down I know it is a bit silly, as these are scent based creatures and they would never get confused between a pinkie mouse and their own babies.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 8, 2008)

*There soooooo awsome and cute.....lol. Congratz mate.*


----------



## Emzie (Aug 8, 2008)

bah im so jealous 

i keep asking my bf if we can move to SA or WA so i can get some but he's not that keen on the idea


----------



## missllama (Aug 8, 2008)

wow i didnt realise this thread was up and going again lol
i will take some more pics tonight of them now that they have settled

my squirrels were breeding last nite 

and thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## jaih (Aug 8, 2008)

Awsome.


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 21, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> wow i didnt realise this thread was up and going again lol
> i will take some more pics tonight of them now that they have settled
> 
> my squirrels were breeding last nite
> ...


Well come on, where are those new pics? lol


----------



## missllama (Aug 21, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Well come on, where are those new pics? lol


sorry i am hopeless with remembering things give me a min and ill chuck em on here lol


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 21, 2008)

I really want a baby sugar glider, they are so cute!


----------



## missllama (Aug 21, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I really want a baby sugar glider, they are so cute!



yea there so gorgeous my squirrel gliders have been breeding a few times the past wk i might get some babies this season 
ill show u some photos of michaels baby ones from a few yrs ago tonight i cant get the pics till he is home tho
the pics of my new ones are just loading on my other comp now


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah i saw one at the last Herp meeting and fell in love.....

So cute....


----------



## Rocky (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy crap! I didn't know you could keep them as pets! I want in!


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 25, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> yea there so gorgeous my squirrel gliders have been breeding a few times the past wk i might get some babies this season
> ill show u some photos of michaels baby ones from a few yrs ago tonight i cant get the pics till he is home tho
> the pics of my new ones are just loading on my other comp now


 
Did you forget to put them on here again?


----------



## Emzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Holy crap! I didn't know you could keep them as pets! I want in!


 
you cant in NSW


----------



## Rocky (Aug 25, 2008)

Emzie said:


> you cant in NSW



Oh of course, that has to be the case!  stupid NSW.


----------

